# Lytro announces Illum light field camera



## xps (Apr 22, 2014)

Dpreview.com:
http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/04/22/lytro-announces-illum-light-field-camera?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_2

Maybe, the end of unsharp pictures, if the evolution of the lightfield system continues.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 22, 2014)

You beat me to it!! I'm fascinated...

http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/22/lytros-new-illum-camera-brings-light-field-tech-to-pros-and-it-could-change-photos-forever/


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2014)

$1500 for 1" sensor :-\



xps said:


> Dpreview.com:
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/04/22/lytro-announces-illum-light-field-camera?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_2
> 
> Maybe, the end of unsharp pictures, if the evolution of the lightfield system continues.


----------



## BL (Apr 22, 2014)

early adopter tax


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 23, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> $1500 for 1" sensor :-\



Just like the Nikon V3!

At least the new Lytro actually produces images at a "useful" resolution. The resolution of the original really held it back.


----------



## jrista (Apr 28, 2014)

BL said:


> early adopter tax



Indeed. 

I like the lightfield concept. They have increased the "megarays" by four fold with the new design...I'm curious how that will affect the results.


----------

